# Hi!



## Mark7 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi all, just signed up after lurking for a while.

After a few pod machines and just selling my modded Gaggia Classic its now time for something new and shiny!

Looking at a Rocket Appartamento from Bella Barista

Mark.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------

